# Miter Jig Sled



## DHaden (Feb 13, 2011)

I have been looking at table saw cross-cut sled plans, and want to make a miter sled while I am at it. The idea I have is to bulid the miter sled identical to the cross-cut, but tilt the blade to 45 deg when I make the kerf cut. I will put toggle clamps on the back brace to keep the stock from running up the blade which I am fighting right now. This will allow me to cut much wider stock than using the plans I have seen where the blade is 90 deg and the stock is at 45 deg to the blade. Are there any reasons this will not work, or hints, tips, tricks I should know before I start building it?


----------



## 1yeldud1 (Jan 26, 2010)

I too have been thinking of this type of sled - My hang up is when you build your sled initially and make the 1st cut you have established the saw kerf thru your new jig. But when the need arrises to raise or lower the blade on the table saw due to thicker/thinner work this will establish a 2nd saw kerf thru the jig - unless you do NOT put a bar to align it with the miter slot thus allowing the jig to slide right to left on the saw to acount for the increase/decrease in blade height. This could be controlled by allowing the jig to ride against the rip fence to align it with the table saw. Also if your "picture frame" type of project was not standard in shape a wood worker would have to make 1/2 of his cuts using the "ledger' board on the side closest to th operator and 1/2 of his cuts on the ledger board on the side away from the operator. Sorry to ramble but I have been given a similar project some of my idle time - LOL - Any one else want to "chime in" ???


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Check out Steve's project here:
http://lumberjocks.com/Stevinmarin/blog/25718

I did the same thing for mine


----------



## 1yeldud1 (Jan 26, 2010)

I think "DHaden" is looking for a sled that is used with the saw blade tilted to a 45 degree angle - Thanks for the link to a "conventional" type of sled


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

-_- I believe you're right.. My mistake!


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

superstretch

Thanks for posting the video


----------



## DHaden (Feb 13, 2011)

I am looking to build one with the blade @ 45. I do like the one Steve made, but it is limited in the size stock to be cut. I mostly mak boxes that are taller than my TS can cut and I do not have a band saw. I have thought of another way of doing it, 45 deg router bit.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

This is my sled for mitered boxes. It works very well. It was built like a normal table saw sled, but raised the blade already set at an the 45 bevel.










If you have any questions on the build, feel free to ask.


----------



## DHaden (Feb 13, 2011)

Kent, THIS IS THE ONE I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR! My saw is a left tilt but no reason it wont work. I like the holdowns. Are the stop blocks in a dado? Thank you very much, I will be starting mine this weekend, so I may be asking more qustions as I build.


----------



## horky (May 18, 2010)

This is the one I use. Has replaceable center insert so you could have one for 90 degrees, 45 degrees, dado, etc.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I routed T-track into the fence for the stop block. There is a router bit for that.

You could use aluminum T-track also, just be careful of the blade
so you don't cut into it. (Although I guess it wouldn't hurt to cut the aluminum anyway)


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have been planning to make this kind of sled, I think it is the best idea so far….check it out.

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/blog/2010/09/

Scroll down to about the middle of the page.


----------

